# 2012 IFBB St. Louis Fitness, Bikini and Womens Physique Results



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2012)

*2012 IFBB St. Louis Fitness, Bikini and Womens Physique Results*

                                                                               Congratulations to Sara Hurrle, Oksana Grishina and  Jennifer Andrews for their respective wins at the 2012 IFBB St. Louis  Pro contests. In a surprise move, Sara switched from Figure to Womens  Physique at the beginning of the week, and amazed the judges, as the  Womens Physique division is defined more and more as to what the judges  are looking for. Here are the results.








*IFBB St. Louis Pro Womens Physique Results
*

 1. Sara Hurrle
2. Michelle Blank
3. Jennifer Smythe
4. Jennifer Robinson
5. Marina Lopez
6. Mikaila Soto
7. Antoinette Thompson
8. Tracy Bodner
9. LaDrissa Bonivel



*IFBB St. Louis Pro Fitness Results
*

 1. Oksana Grishina
2. Bethany Cisternino
3. Danielle Ruban
4. Allison Ethier
5. Melissa Frederick
6. Tiffany Robinson
7. Amy Peterson
8. Kayde Puckett
9. Michelle Gales



*IFBB St. Louis Pro Bikini Results
*

 1. Jennifer Andrews
2. Jennifer Chapman
3. Matheny Taylor
4. Michelle Brannan
5. Cristina Vujnich
6. Candyce Graham
7. Beth White


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay for Sara!!

Side note:  I'm sorry but WPD looks softer then I like....I am still very confused as to what they are looking for....Michelle Blank looked REALLY soft to me....I think the harder, more conditioned look should be rewarded.  IMO


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Right there w/ ya. I'm stumped. The athletes all look great, but I just don't get it. To me it kinda looks like they want something between Bikini & Figure. The Fitness & Figure winners were hella bigger & tighter.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 21, 2012)

this is what I think the Winner of Women's Physique should have looked like


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> ^^ Right there w/ ya. I'm stumped. The athletes all look great, but I just don't get it. To me it kinda looks like they want something between Bikini & Figure. The Fitness & Figure winners were hella bigger & tighter.



yup, I don't get it either.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 21, 2012)

ParadiseCup said:


> this is what I think the Winner of Women's Physique should have looked like



Kinda hard to argue that... and I also think they're missing a lat spread pose.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 23, 2012)

Fitnbuf said:


> Yay for Sara!!
> 
> Side note:  I'm sorry but WPD looks softer then I like....I am still very confused as to what they are looking for....Michelle Blank looked REALLY soft to me....I think the harder, more conditioned look should be rewarded.  IMO





sassy69 said:


> ^^ Right there w/ ya. I'm stumped. The athletes all look great, but I just don't get it. To me it kinda looks like they want something between Bikini & Figure. The Fitness & Figure winners were hella bigger & tighter.





ParadiseCup said:


> this is what I think the Winner of Women's Physique should have looked like





Prince said:


> yup, I don't get it either.





sassy69 said:


> Kinda hard to argue that... and I also think they're missing a lat spread pose.



I think that what most of us, if not all, had planned and thought about for this division was way off. i think we all got really wrapped up in being able to add muscle, because of all the talk about being 20% bigger than the figure girls.  but what most of us really didnt think about is that we were ALREADY 20% too big or muscular for figure. 

do i wish we could be harder, YEP, do i wish we could be more muscular, YEP, but as of now they are trying to make sure we dont cross the line to far toward Fbbing.... 

this is what i looked like thursday before the desert muscle classic. it was TOO much so i had to soften up.... if hadnt i would have never placed 3rd....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2012)

^damn!


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Prince said:


> ^damn!



What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^ Ditto^^^


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 23, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> I think that what most of us, if not all, had planned and thought about for this division was way off. i think we all got really wrapped up in being able to add muscle, because of all the talk about being 20% bigger than the figure girls.  but what most of us really didnt think about is that we were ALREADY 20% too big or muscular for figure.
> 
> do i wish we could be harder, YEP, do i wish we could be more muscular, YEP, but as of now they are trying to make sure we dont cross the line to far toward Fbbing....
> 
> this is what i looked like thursday before the desert muscle classic. it was TOO much so i had to soften up.... if hadnt i would have never placed 3rd....



WOW, you look great. Awesome body.


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 30, 2012)

Prince said:


> ^damn!





Caretaker said:


> What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Ichigo said:


> ^^^ Ditto^^^





grynch888 said:


> WOW, you look great. Awesome body.



thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

